# Which is the best free mp3 player app. for Android ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Which is the best free mp3 player app. for Android ?

Winamp ? I heard lots of bugs in new version ? Is there an older version download which doesn't have the new bugs ?

I need player which is good at recognizing the folders (albums) and file names of the songs and artists.

The current mp3 default mp3 player for Android 2.3 I have in my Curtis 7029 tablet display a lot as unknown as file names and folder names whenever I display them from usb flash drive. I wonder if that is becasue the current mp3 default player is a trial version app. or what ?


Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I've heard good reviews about TTPod


----------

